# Postmates first day



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

Very simple process and way less miles. Breakdown below. 

2 hours 15 mins
5 trips (got stacked deliveries twice)
Commission 28.42
Tips 13.24
Payout 41.66
Miles 18.7 

Seems as though it's better pay per mile, and per hour. Hopefully this works out because last week I made $270 on 25 hrs with Uber.

On a another note, every customer was appreciative of the service...instead of the usual entitlement nonsense with Uber pax. Two called to work out a drop off location near their dorms, which is unheard of on Uber. 

We'll see how long it lasts!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Sounds cool. Was it you that decided to only work 2.25hrs or was it Poastmates. Could you have worked longer?

Just trying to see how it works.


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

I drove uber for 3 hrs, 12-3pm and made $22, so I shut it off once I got a Postmate ping. I could have driven longer, but it was dinner time for myself. It seems like right now it's only good for 10-1 and 4-8pm based on what my wife has made doing it. Regardless, 5 jobs in 2 hrs has become a rarity here lately, so I'll just keep both open at once.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

You had a good first day. Those are good numbers. I only do it to fill in at slow times of the day. Otherwise I get bored and go home. Never made that much in Dallas yet.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

First time I turned it on I was near Chevy Chase on the DC border. I was getting pings every 2 minutes all over DC. 

I finally took one sort of close and it seemed like a good platform.


----------



## Everlance_Logan (Sep 2, 2015)

Are you driving for them? How are you tracking your miles -- are you keeping your income separate?

I'm a new hire with Everlance and I'm trying to learn as much as I can from conversations like this.


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

wTh is everlance?


Everlance_Logan said:


> Are you driving for them? How are you tracking your miles -- are you keeping your income separate?
> 
> I'm a new hire with Everlance and I'm trying to learn as much as I can from conversations like this.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Too many negative reviews.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.postmates.android&hl=en


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

It brings all new smells to your car!


----------



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Sounds cool. Was it you that decided to only work 2.25hrs or was it Poastmates. Could you have worked longer?
> 
> Just trying to see how it works.


Postmates is similar to UBER turn on whenever you want and off when don't want to do anymore orders. The key to make money is have to get two orders done in hour and know your area so can stack orders smart. On IOS devices it shows when Blitz pricing in effect without signing into app so if that is in effect I hop on. Otherwise schedule yourself in the schedule so you get priority of orders. I had to reject orders other night was getting to many. And tips be surprised how good they could be.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

So you picking up and dropping off passengers and you can pick up more than one passenger at a time. You didn't say what the hell it is are you delivering food are you delivering mail are you delivering packages are you delivering pot


----------



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

William1964 said:


> So you picking up and dropping off passengers and you can pick up more than one passenger at a time. You didn't say what the hell it is are you delivering food are you delivering mail are you delivering packages are you delivering pot


Postmates talking about


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

After a short stint with postmates, I'm done with it. They will immediately side with the customer, if you are suspended you have to drive across town basically to say hi, find out what's up, then defend yourself. 

Customers complain about some silly shit too. Some broad ordered a $5 slice of cheesecake from about eight miles away, ended up clearing $16 myself for it. It's not our fault you are a moron and can't go to Walmart and get 2-3 full cheesecakes for the same price. So I rescind my previous statement about customer entitlement.

The pay does NOT begin once you accept the job...so there are sometimes 10 mile pickups and 1 mile from restaurant to drop off. So min charge...

It's a cool platform, but again only beneficial to the customer like all the other on demand services. This one has too many variables where the customer is always right, and it's really only good for about $10/hr after expenses, mainly due to dead miles and short trips in excess.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

HR_tdi said:


> After a short stint with postmates, I'm done with it. They will immediately side with the customer, if you are suspended you have to drive across town basically to say hi, find out what's up, then defend yourself.
> 
> Customers complain about some silly shit too. Some broad ordered a $5 slice of cheesecake from about eight miles away, ended up clearing $16 myself for it. It's not our fault you are a moron and can't go to Walmart and get 2-3 full cheesecakes for the same price. So I rescind my previous statement about customer entitlement.
> 
> ...


Damn that was quick. 
Why didn't you reject those long pings?


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Damn that was quick.
> Why didn't you reject those long pings?


That's all that was coming in...Uber is over saturated with drivers here, so I took what I could get.

I'm about done with both, got multiple job offers in Salt Lake City during a week visiting there...this after getting only a handful of interviews here in Hampton Roads in the past six months. Also this area is over saturated with veterans and the economy is at a standstill.

It was a fun idea at the beginning working for myself. But there is no satisfaction in these jobs for me...I need coworkers and a team to lead again. Something with a long term purpose, which this sharing economy does not have in the slightest.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

HR_tdi said:


> Very simple process and way less miles. Breakdown below.
> 
> 2 hours 15 mins
> 5 trips (got stacked deliveries twice)
> ...


$270 on 25 hours is not that great..... i can make $270 within 10 hours easily, sometimes even 8 hours.

$41/2 hour that's around $20/hr......meh.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> $270 on 25 hours is not that great..... i can make $270 within 10 hours easily, sometimes even 8 hours.
> 
> $41/2 hour that's around $20/hr......meh.


I'm assuming you're not driving X. Lets keep it apples to apples.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm talkin about x


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

He said he hopes pm works out _because he made 270 on Uber._


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

Pretty busy out there in Virginia huh? How long has it been in your area?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Too many negative reviews.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.postmates.android&hl=en


Not sure how you read this but 1600 out of 2200 (73%) rated it 4 or 5 stars. Many of the 1 star complaints were because they didn't deliver in their neighborhood.


----------

